

Ship loses more than 500 containers in heavy seas - edward
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/02/21/world/container-ship-loses-containers/

======
a3n
> But the hazard is still real enough. In recent years, several small vessels
> have reported damage after hitting semi-submerged containers. During his
> solo voyage around the world, American sailor Paul Lutus wrote that "one
> night in the Indian Ocean, I hit a waterlogged shipping container that was
> too low in the water to show up on radar." His 31-foot boat was damaged but
> stayed afloat.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lutusp](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lutusp)

[http://www.arachnoid.com/alaska2007/collision.html](http://www.arachnoid.com/alaska2007/collision.html)

~~~
killerpopiller
It is more common than your link from 2007 suggests. Me, being a sailor just
hates those retards endangering maritime life and boots.

I would appreciate it if penalties punish this company into bankruptcy for not
securing their goods.

Normally the (heavier) containers above deck are tied together, but over a
certain height the stability of the ships is in higher regard than those
(lighter) goods.

Trucks on the street certainly can't blame storms for loosing goods and
endangering others and other beings.

~~~
a3n
Sorry, my comment wasn't editorial, I was just pointing out that the quote
from the article referred to HN member Paul Lutus.

